# Scrubs.....Poison



## aziajs (Feb 8, 2006)

Ok....this is for my semi-oldschoolers!  I got charged!  I loved BBD.  IslandGirl I know you're gonna to be feelin' this shit!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38wayF_V_R8


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 8, 2006)

Ahh hells yeah! Six grade son! Skating ring! LOL My friend and I, actually made a dance routine to this song! Sweet and Sassy Players! That was our dance crew! LOL Corny as hell!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Feb 8, 2006)

I LOVE scrubs!!! which episode is that from? I didn't get to watch Scrubs last night cause DH wanted to watch House. Wasn't Mandy Moore suppose to be on? damn! I really wanted to watch that one.


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 8, 2006)

Ah yes, first year of high school...I must confess to liking that song also, which was pretty funny as I didn't usually listen to that type of music. 

Why did Turk break out into the routine? Or would that be spoiling the episode (which won't air here for a kazillion years)?


----------



## stacey (Feb 9, 2006)

that was back in the day! that song is THE BOMB! haha


----------



## polobear45 (Feb 9, 2006)

Girl ---you took it wayyyy back . I still got that single on a tape 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 LOL
Me and my girl were cracking up !!!


----------



## AlliSwan (Feb 9, 2006)

AHHHH I F*in LOVE IT!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 
_I LOVE scrubs!!! which episode is that from? I didn't get to watch Scrubs last night cause DH wanted to watch House. Wasn't Mandy Moore suppose to be on? damn! I really wanted to watch that one._

 
Awww...the DH has gotta go!  He made you miss it!  LOL.  Just kidding.  It was the first episode that aired last night.  I LOVE SCRUBS.  And Mandy Moore was on.  She was pretty funny too.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Ah yes, first year of high school...I must confess to liking that song also, which was pretty funny as I didn't usually listen to that type of music. 

Why did Turk break out into the routine? Or would that be spoiling the episode (which won't air here for a kazillion years)?_

 
Girl, they were putting a band together or something.  He was watching them and told them that they were garbage.  So they challenged him to get up there.  I kind of lost the whole point once he started dancing cuz I got charged and started dancing around the room and singing.  LOL!!!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_Ahh hells yeah! Six grade son! Skating ring! LOL My friend and I, actually made a dance routine to this song! Sweet and Sassy Players! That was our dance crew! LOL Corny as hell!_

 
The Sweet and Sassy Players!!!!  That's what I'm talkin' bout!!!  LOL!!!!  When I saw this and decided to post it you were the first person who popped into my head.  The Sweet and Sassy Players!!!!  I am gonna laugh about that all night!!





I used to make up dance routines in my backyard with my girls.  We blasted the Sony boombox on my back porch.  We _really_ thought we were doin' it.  It was all about the running man!!  "Girl I must waaaaarn youuuuuuuu"  LOL!!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 11, 2006)

Ah the happy memories, when I listened to that song, I was almost convinced for a split second that I was cool. As I said before, I didn't really listen to this sort of music and I was always getting picked on for being such a nerd by the people who would make up dance routines to these sorts of songs! 

What is it with the 80s/early 90s dance routines??? Why was this considered so cool? I sucked so bad on the dancefloor, and the dance groupies used to give me soooo much shit for it!!! Haha!

"It's driving me ooo-out of my mi-iiii-ind, that's why it's hard for me to find.." I could go on.


----------

